# I have so many questions



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am doing my first ever remodel on the first home we've ever bought, while my husband is deployed to a foreign country. I have found a contractor I feel comfortable using, within a reasonable budget. Unfortunately, with that comes doing a lot of the work on my own. I am having to research and purchase all materials and can't say I even know where to start. The company is charging me $13.5K in labor to do the kitchen, master bath and built-ins around the fireplace. Would anyone be willing to assist me at all as far as the best places to gain knowledge for materials? How do I know what materials to buy and where to buy them from? Where is a good place to buy plumbing fixtures? How do I know how much tile to price out? Where can I find reasonably priced tile? What is a good luxury vinyl product for a kitchen and bathroom? Where is a good place to find pulls/knobs for kitchen cabinetry? Should I take the free 18 gauge sink that comes with my countertop purchase? How do I price out glass for a shower surround?  I'd be grateful for any help that anyone would be willing to give. Thank you!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2017)

How many other estimates did you get? What is your location?


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> How many other estimates did you get? What is your location?



I received 3 estimates total.  The one I selected came in right in the middle.  We are in south Illinois.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2017)

Did you get at least two other bids before settling on this contractor?
Is he going to be sub'ing any part of the job?
Will he offer to pass along his contractor discount on materials purchase?
Has a detailed contract been drawn up?

*Would anyone be willing to assist me at all as far as the best places to gain knowledge for materials?
*Sure that's what we're here for.  Start with a trip to a kitchen/bath remodel showroom for ideas on options and pricing.

*How do I know what materials to buy and where to buy them from?*
Depends on what your doing and budget.

*Where is a good place to buy plumbing fixtures?*
Online direct from manufacturer or authorized retailer.

*How do I know how much tile to price out?*
Length times width of room (rounded up) = square feet, LxW=Sq.Ft.
square feet is how tile is priced.

*Where can I find reasonably priced tile? *
Flooring store

*What is a good luxury vinyl product for a kitchen and bathroom? *
Go Brandname, see online or a flooring store.

*Where is a good place to find pulls/knobs for kitchen cabinetry? *
Cabinet/Hardware store or online sites.

*Should I take the free 18 gauge sink that comes with my countertop purchase?*
Ask about additional cost on upgrades.

*How do I price out glass for a shower surround?*
You'll most likely have to purchase a kit that fits your bathroom, otherwise a kitchen/bath showroom can measure and custom build/install one for you.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

So if you are buying all the material, I hope you are not paying him until the job is done, will a permit be drawn.
Usually when doing the kitchen, some wiring will need to be upgraded and in some places if you have touch wiring in a kitchen the whole kitchen has to be brought up to new codes.

Take real good measurements of the kitchen and draw a little picture of that, take that to Lowes or Home Depot, they will help you figure out what fits and then go on line and compare prices
Don't forget to measure the stove and fridge and hood vent you want and size and location of windows.

It does'nt sound like you know enough to take this on, how much time do we have. You have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Did you get at least two other bids before settling on this contractor?*
Yes, I did and chose this one that was right in the middle.  Not the most expensive, but not the cheapest. 
*Is he going to be sub'ing any part of the job?*
Yes, he is sub'ing out the work and I have asked for a lien waiver as well as information regarding warranty on the work.  
*Will he offer to pass along his contractor discount on materials purchase?
No, he has not offered to pass on his contractor discount
Has a detailed contract been drawn up?*
Yes, it has been reviewed and I've requested changes

Would anyone be willing to assist me at all as far as the best places to gain knowledge for materials?
*Sure that's what we're here for. Start with a trip to a kitchen/bath remodel showroom for ideas on options and pricing.* I have gone to the big box stores to see some of the options available.  The problem is, I'm not sure what to compare these products to or if I know I'm getting a good deal.  

How do I know what materials to buy and where to buy them from?
*Depends on what your doing and budget.*
Full kitchen remodel (cabinetry, countertops, sink, faucet, flooring, backsplash, new floor plan) and master bathroom update (floors, stand alone tub, shower extension, tile work, lighting, new sink and shower fixtures).   My budget is $18.5K for materials

Where is a good place to buy plumbing fixtures?
Online direct from manufacturer or authorized retailer.

How do I know how much tile to price out?
Length times width of room (rounded up) = square feet, LxW=Sq.Ft.
square feet is how tile is priced.

Where can I find reasonably priced tile? 
Flooring store

What is a good luxury vinyl product for a kitchen and bathroom? 
Go Brandname, see online or a flooring store.

Where is a good place to find pulls/knobs for kitchen cabinetry? 
Cabinet/Hardware store or online sites.

Should I take the free 18 gauge sink that comes with my countertop purchase?
*Ask about additional cost on upgrades.* I asked about the upgrades and they were: $180 for a 16 gauge stainless steel under mount or $395 for luxury damage resistant sink in any color of choice.  

How do I price out glass for a shower surround?
You'll most likely have to purchase a kit that fits your bathroom, otherwise a kitchen/bath showroom can measure and custom build/install one for you.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> So if you are buying all the material, I hope you are not paying him until the job is done, will a permit be drawn.
> Usually when doing the kitchen, some wiring will need to be upgraded and in some places if you have touch wiring in a kitchen the whole kitchen has to be brought up to new codes.
> 
> Take real good measurements of the kitchen and draw a little picture of that, take that to Lowes or Home Depot, they will help you figure out what fits and then go on line and compare prices
> ...




He is not getting the full payment until all work is complete.  He has asked for 50% deposit.  What permit needs to be drawn?  

The home is only 10 years old.  Would I be that far out of code?  

I have CAD drawings done of the kitchen layout.  Cabinetry has been ordered and countertops are ordered.  

That's what I'm afraid of....I thought the contractor was going to guide me a bit, but I'm left hanging to figure out materials all on my own.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

This does not sound right to me.
Most times when you hire a general contractor, he makes recommendation on products and suppliers for you to pick out products. A flooring company will have their own people to lay the floor. Pick out cupboard and they install them.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Also check state contractor laws, here in California I can not ask for more than 10% up to 1,000 before I start any project. 

I would set up a payment plan, so much for each item finished. Hold 10% as retention to make sure he finishes his work. Only pay that when everything is to your liking. 

Seems odd how he is doing it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

http://illinoisattorneygeneral.gov/consumers/homerepair_construction.html


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Please read that


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> This does not sound right to me.
> Most times when you hire a general contractor, he makes recommendation on products and suppliers for you to pick out products. A flooring company will have their own people to lay the floor. Pick out cupboard and they install them.



I was afraid of this!  I have researched his company and they meet all requirements.  Even getting an A+ rating with the BBB. I have not been given any recommendations at all for suppliers.  I had planned to purchase the flooring from a box store and the contractor was going to lay it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Have you checked his licences, his insurance and asked for his workers companionship account number. Even with his number you can call them and check him out.
Ask to talk to his subs so you can get their recommendation on suppliers, you will soon find out if he has pros or a bunch of handymen.
Not sure if you need a permit, that might change from place to place. Check with the city.

I am just not sure what you are paying this guy for. 
We have member here that have been ripped off by bad contractors and it is always very sad, so the red flags go up.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Have you checked his licences, his insurance and asked for his workers companionship account number. Even with his number you can call them and check him out.
> Ask to talk to his subs so you can get their recommendation on suppliers, you will soon find out if he has pros or a bunch of handymen.
> Not sure if you need a permit, that might change from place to place. Check with the city.
> 
> ...



Yes, his license and insurance all check out.  I will ask about the companionship account number, because I have never heard of this before.  

I am meeting one of the subs Monday, so I can ask some more questions.  I will make a call to the city tomorrow regarding the permits.  

The money he is asking for is for the labor.  He is asking for $13.5K in labor costs, but I'm doing the demo on the kitchen and also all the material shopping.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Depending on what you have on the floor now, if the plan is to put new plywood over old the new plywood will want to go under the new cupboards
I would go with the heavier stainless sinks the other upgrade is nice but that has to be to your taste.
Counter tops are measured after the cower cupboard are in.
The sink has to match the size of the cupboard below or at least not to big for the cupboard below.

What all are you doing in the bathroom, move toilet, tub, shower, new vanity and sink and counter top.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> I was afraid of this!  I have researched his company and they meet all requirements.  Even getting an A+ rating with the BBB. I have not been given any recommendations at all for suppliers.  I had planned to purchase the flooring from a box store and the contractor was going to lay it.



So how did you go about already ordering cabinets and such?
I would not go this route with any contractor.  Is he doing this at your request?
Stay away from big box stores, the quality isn't that good.
As a General, he should be getting with his subs and presenting you with material recommendations while educating you on pros/cons of choices.
Also, offer to pass on his pricing.  If you purchase all the material, he has an "out" on warranty as he will claim that's not what he would have done and you insisted on sub-par materials.
Permits may be required for plumbing and electrical.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Depending on what you have on the floor now, if the plan is to put new plywood over old the new plywood will want to go under the new cupboards
> I would go with the heavier stainless sinks the other upgrade is nice but that has to be to your taste.
> Counter tops are measured after the cower cupboard are in.
> The sink has to match the size of the cupboard below or at least not to big for the cupboard below.
> ...



There is tile on the floor now and plan to replace with luxury vinyl.  The subfloor has durarock on top of it.  The flooring is being done before the cabinetry comes in.  

How do I know what the heavier stainless is?  Is the lower gauge number the stronger product?  

Countertop company is coming in to make a template once cabinetry is in and they are also doing the installation.  I will make sure to take the measurements of the cabinetry with me when purchasing the sink. 

For the bathroom, I have a stand alone tub that is going in, taking out a linen closet to extend shower.  Re-tiling shower and wall behind tub.  New floors and new bathroom shower and sink fixtures.  Floor plan is staying the same with exception of the linen closet being removed.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

kok328 said:


> So how did you go about already ordering cabinets and such?
> I would not go this route with any contractor.  Is he doing this at your request?
> Stay away from big box stores, the quality isn't that good.
> As a General, he should be getting with his subs and presenting you with material recommendations while educating you on pros/cons of choices.
> ...



I had a CAD drawing done of the design I wanted.  Lowe's did it for me for a small fee.  I took that drawing to a cabinet company and they assisted me in picking out the materials within my budget.  

He didn't give me an option not to buy the materials.  He hasn't really ever steered me away from getting them myself and actually complimented me on all the research I was doing.  I'm still lost! 

What do you mean, "pass on his pricing"?  So his labor wouldn't be under warranty if I choose materials?  

I am going to get with the city tomorrow regarding any permits that might be required.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2017)

Get the sink and faucets before the counter top is fabricated.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Get the sink and faucets before the counter top is fabricated.



Sink is included from the countertop company.  Should I let the countertop people know what sink I will have?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> Yes, his license and insurance all check out.  I will ask about the companionship account number, because I have never heard of this before.
> 
> I am meeting one of the subs Monday, so I can ask some more questions.  I will make a call to the city tomorrow regarding the permits.
> 
> The money he is asking for is for the labor.  He is asking for $13.5K in labor costs, but I'm doing the demo on the kitchen and also all the material shopping.



Every sub contractor is a business too, they also need a licence and compensation account .

If they have an account they may be contractors charging about $100 an hour.
If they don't have a number, they are employees making maybe $25 an hour.

Unpaid contractors have a certain amount of time to put a lean on your house if they don't get paid. The hold back that Chris mentioned is held until after that time limit. Clock starts on the last day that sub worked at your house, for you it would start on the day the job was finished.
Google lien laws for your area.

The game that is played with that set of rules is. He doesn't pay the sub that has finished his job but the job drags out to long and the sub puts a lien on your house.

I always consider material to be a down payment I order stuff in the customers name and they pay for it. I get paid at the end or an agreed a schedule.
He pays the subs by the end of the following month or employees at the end of next week.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Every sub contractor is a business too, they also need a licence and compensation account .
> 
> If they have an account they may be contractors charging about $100 an hour.
> If they don't have a number, they are employees making maybe $25 an hour.
> ...



I have requested a lien waiver to make sure I'm covered for that.  Will I be ok as long as I have that waiver?  

I have sent my contractor a request to give me recommendations for materials and his response was: "what products are you referring to?"


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Google the laws in your state.
Your best bet is to have every one that is a sub on a phone list and make the last payment after you have checked with every sub that they have been paid.

I am sure by now you can feel that every one that has been here is nervous about your contractor.  He may be a good guy, just doesn't sound good for a women on her own. That doesn't mean men don't get cheated too.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> There is tile on the floor now and plan to replace with luxury vinyl.  The subfloor has durarock on top of it.  The flooring is being done before the cabinetry comes in.
> 
> How do I know what the heavier stainless is?  Is the lower gauge number the stronger product?
> 
> ...



Yes metal gets thicker with a lower number.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Have a look at this thread and you can see why we are nervous. this situation is still ongoing.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=18716
and here are some sinks to look at.
https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei=kEPrUr33HsyFogSg2IKIDA#q=composite+sinks&tbm=shop


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Google the laws in your state.
> Your best bet is to have every one that is a sub on a phone list and make the last payment after you have checked with every sub that they have been paid.
> 
> I am sure by now you can feel that every one that has been here is nervous about your contractor.  He may be a good guy, just doesn't sound good for a women on her own. That doesn't mean men don't get cheated too.



That is a GREAT recommendation and I will get a list of all of those people immediately.  I want to know who will be in my home at all times, anyway. 

Yes, I did get the sense that there are quite a few experts here that seem nervous about my contractor.  I am nervous myself...hence the reason I am here.  Words can't express how grateful I am for all the help.  I feel pretty alone in this whole situation.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Have a look at this thread and you can see why we are nervous. this situation is still ongoing.
> http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=18716
> and here are some sinks to look at.
> https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei=kEPrUr33HsyFogSg2IKIDA#q=composite+sinks&tbm=shop



This is just absolutely awful!  My heart breaks for her.  I hope this gets resolved, though sadly, she seems to have been trying for years now.  Makes me very sad and scares me at the same time. 

Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

I like the idea of you taking this on while he is serving, but I am not sure it a good idea. If everything did go south on you, home coming might not be so sweet.
You need to be strong in so many ways and if some one pulled your legs out from under, you will not be the wife that hubby needs you to be.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I like the idea of you taking this on while he is serving, but I am not sure it a good idea. If everything did go south on you, home coming might not be so sweet.
> You need to be strong in so many ways and if some one pulled your legs out from under, you will not be the wife that hubby needs you to be.



You are certainly right!  The idea was for this to be a nice welcome home gift, but it definitely wouldn't be if things didn't work out.  Your insight has been invaluable.  I will try to iron out some things and make sure that I take the contract to the lawyer for review.  If I still have a bad feeling about it, I will just have to fire him.  Thank you again for all of your kindness!!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> You are certainly right!  The idea was for this to be a nice welcome home gift, but it definitely wouldn't be if things didn't work out.  Your insight has been invaluable.  I will try to iron out some things and make sure that I take the contract to the lawyer for review.  If I still have a bad feeling about it, I will just have to fire him.  Thank you again for all of your kindness!!



With the help from here I think you could hire the subs yourself, they are just not that hard to find.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> I had a CAD drawing done of the design I wanted.  Lowe's did it for me for a small fee.  I took that drawing to a cabinet company and they assisted me in picking out the materials within my budget.
> 
> He didn't give me an option not to buy the materials.  He hasn't really ever steered me away from getting them myself and actually complimented me on all the research I was doing.  I'm still lost!
> 
> ...



If he bought the materials and did the install then he would have to warranty the entire job. If there was a defect he would have to fix. If you buy them he may not even warranty his labor. It leaves a lot on you as the buyer.

He likely gets better pricing than you at just about every construction material place. He would spend anywhere from 5-25% less than you just by being a contractor and even more if he uses the same places every time. Seems odd he doesn't have these. Personally I don't like doing jobs where you buy the materials because of the issues that could come up.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> With the help from here I think you could hire the subs yourself, they are just not that hard to find.



And save 13k.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Chris said:


> And save 13k.



No, every one still has to paid for doing the work but 13K seems like plenty to work with.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is a little info on lien releases and waivers, this is just from my experiences so things may vary but I do Commercial contracting everyday.

First ask for these items before he starts anything, there is no excuses for not having any.

Copy of General Liability insurance
Copy of work comp if he has employees (If not you are responsible if they get hurt at your house)
Commercial auto insurance (this one is entirely up to you, I am required to have it but not all are)

All three of these come on one cert from his insurance broker at no charge, could be separate if he doesn't use one broker for his insurances but can give you a copy of the declaration page anyway.

Get copy of his contractors license and if you can look it up for yourself do so.

Referencesare up to you if you want them and if you want to call on them but he is not going to give you a bad reference anyway.

Here are the waivers and when you ask for them, be firm on this part.

Get a list of all subs and vendors to be used.

#1 Conditional waiver or release of progress payment (ask for this one from him and any sub or material supplier he used before you write any check) (Even the deposit)
#2 Unconditional Waiver or release of progress payment (Ask for this one as soon as the you pay them and the check clears) (this is basically a receipt showing that you paid them)

You repeat the #1 and #2 for every payment until it comes to final payment

For final payment (this excludes retention, it has a box on it to show retention is still owed)

#3 Conditional waiver or release of final payment (ask for this one from him and any sub or material supplier he used before you write final check) (you will still owe retention)
#4 Unconditional Waiver or release of final payment (Ask for this one as soon as the you pay them and the check clears) (this is basically a receipt showing that you paid them)

Repeat the #3 and #4 for the retention payment at the end.

You can google examples or if you need I can email you some blank versions you can use if he makes any excuses that he doesnt have them.

Also ask for a warranty form for one year from the date of completion. 


This is all standard stuff I do for every job so it is not asking for anything out of the ordinary. If he is any sort of seasoned contractor he will know about all of it.

If you want to make sure the subs get paid you can write a joint check to both him and the sub with the amount shown on the sub release as owed and take that out of his amount owed. it protects you and him even if he doesn't like it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> You are certainly right!  The idea was for this to be a nice welcome home gift, but it definitely wouldn't be if things didn't work out.  Your insight has been invaluable.  I will try to iron out some things and make sure that I take the contract to the lawyer for review.  If I still have a bad feeling about it, I will just have to fire him.  Thank you again for all of your kindness!!



So while you are thinking about that.
Do not demo the cupboards, sell them to the people who would love to come and take them out. Craiglist.

Shower glass, call bathroom showroom and see if they have kits that fit a certain size shower pan or for just prices and at what stage they would need to measure for custom.

We have two huge appliance componies that have stores all over the place and they both sell mostly to new construction builders, they both do the glass for about half the price of a normal bath show room. You might also just check with lLowes or HD,


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

If you are going to buy from box stores I know lowes will give you 5% off every purchase if you get their card, might be worth it or even a prepaid just for the discount. On big purchases talk to the commercial sales counter, they can give discounts on everything.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 10, 2017)

I believe most of the vest and apron places give a very nice military discount as well. 


I just read this whole thread and I have to agree with Neal and others something doesn&#8217;t seem right to me. This labor and overhead quote seems to be drawn out of thin air as he is quoting a job without knowing all your intentions or the full scope of the work. He is leaving a big part if not all the sub contractors responsibility on you the customer. It sounds like all he is really doing for his money is providing a connection between you and his subs and paying some bills. 


The whole thing IMHO sounds like there will be way too many surprises down the road. My advise is to be very careful and slow down until all the ducks are in a line as they used to say. I have seen too many times all this misdirection and rushing and it never ends up good. 

There are many approaches to a project you could hire a designer to put together the whole scope of the project and spell it all out in details as to exactly what you want. Then shop those designs around. If you know how to do it you could be your own designer. You can figure out what stuff you can do yourself. Or you could be your own general contractor and sub out your own work. 

The direction you are going is all these directions at once and not coordinated.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 12, 2017)

Chris said:


> Here is a little info on lien releases and waivers, this is just from my experiences so things may vary but I do Commercial contracting everyday.
> 
> First ask for these items before he starts anything, there is no excuses for not having any.
> 
> ...



Would you mind sending me copies of these things?  I will pass them along to him before he will have a chance to say he doesn't know what they are.  You could email them to me 

This is VERY helpful, since it is one of the things that definitely hasn't come up yet.  Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> Would you mind sending me copies of these things?  I will pass them along to him before he will have a chance to say he doesn't know what they are.  You could email them to me at
> This is VERY helpful, since it is one of the things that definitely hasn't come up yet.  Thank you!



:thbup:

Just click on his name and go to private.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

The thing that keeps occurring to me is that without some coordination on products and materials with the contractor(s), there will be confusion or mis-measurement or scheduling conflicts, etc. resulting in delays (at best) and extra costs that are not expected. This can happen even if the GC is a good guy and on the level with you.


----------



## mabloodhound (Jan 16, 2017)

Naomi,
As a contractor, I have done kitchens under these exact circumstances.  The home owner had gone to a kitchen cabinet store, had them measure for the cabinets and set up for the countertop after I finished the cabinet install.  I priced out and hired the electrician and plumber sub contractors.  Everything went smooth and the owners were happy (last one was over 4 years ago and not complaints).
13.5K is a very fair price for all the work as long as that includes the subs.  Don't be scared off if you believe this contractor is reliable.  You should talk to some of his references (which you should have got from him).
AND, I don't get any contractor discounts either.  Costs are all passed on to the customer when I do my estimates.  Keep asking questions and you'll get answers here but don't be scared off.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

mabloodhound said:


> Naomi,
> As a contractor, I have done kitchens under these exact circumstances.  The home owner had gone to a kitchen cabinet store, had them measure for the cabinets and set up for the countertop after I finished the cabinet install.  I priced out and hired the electrician and plumber sub contractors.  Everything went smooth and the owners were happy (last one was over 4 years ago and not complaints).
> 13.5K is a very fair price for all the work as long as that includes the subs.  Don't be scared off if you believe this contractor is reliable.  You should talk to some of his references (which you should have got from him).
> AND, I don't get any contractor discounts either.  Costs are all passed on to the customer when I do my estimates.  Keep asking questions and you'll get answers here but don't be scared off.



Nice to see an opposing view but I have some questions. 

I am not sure how you could price the labour for the subs when you leave product selection to the home owner. Unless you have everything set in stone, the home owner has a habit of upgrading fit and finish and as you know the more expensive the product usually means more expensive sub trades and more time you have to spend on the job to make sure fit and finish matches the money spent.


----------



## mabloodhound (Jan 16, 2017)

It was easy.  My subs came in, looked at the job, knew how many outlets, lights or what plumbing had to be done, gave me a quote for their work which I submitted to the homeowner in my estimate.  I don't work out of my head, I let my subs see the job beforehand.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 16, 2017)

mabloodhound said:


> It was easy.  My subs came in, looked at the job, knew how many outlets, lights or what plumbing had to be done, gave me a quote for their work which I submitted to the homeowner in my estimate.  I don't work out of my head, I let my subs see the job beforehand.


If I remember correctly from this thread, the GC has already given Naomi a price. I don't think she has seen a sub yet.....


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 16, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> If I remember correctly from this thread, the GC has already given Naomi a price. I don't think she has seen a sub yet.....



That is correct.  I got a price from the GC before ever meeting any subs.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> That is correct.  I got a price from the GC before ever meeting any subs.



So you already ordered the counter top, is the labour on the same bill, if you pay for it does that get deducted from the GCs bill.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 16, 2017)

nealtw said:


> So you already ordered the counter top, is the labour on the same bill, if you pay for it does that get deducted from the GCs bill.



I have not yet ordered the countertop, but I do know where I will be getting them and the labor is included in the price I will pay.  The countertop company is installing the countertops.  As far as I know, the labor on the countertops will not be deducted from the price given to me by the GC.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2017)

Naomi, did you get my email last week?

Also is there any sub work included in his price or is he doing any sub work?


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 17, 2017)

Chris said:


> Naomi, did you get my email last week?
> 
> Also is there any sub work included in his price or is he doing any sub work?



Chris,

Yes, I did get the email a supplied the info to the GC. He was grateful and happy to comply with giving me these things for each payment and step of the process. 

The subwork is included in the price that I was quoted and I don't know that the GC is doing any of the sub work.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2017)

Hopefully he is an honest guy and maybe still learning things.  I have only done this in my life so it is second nature. I forget there is no contractors guide or booklet. I just hope he delivers what he promises.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

Keep it all friendly, have a pot of coffee on hand for the guys. A little kindness is usually repaid,  but let them know they are still working.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 18, 2017)

Chris said:


> Hopefully he is an honest guy and maybe still learning things.  I have only done this in my life so it is second nature. I forget there is no contractors guide or booklet. I just hope he delivers what he promises.



No one hope this more than I do. This is the first home my husband and I have purchased as well as the first time doing a remodel. We have our entire life savings wrapped into this investment. If it goes bad, there is no room to recover. This information that you all are sharing with me helps me more than these simple words can express and it certainly comforts me to have you all as a resource. Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 18, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Keep it all friendly, have a pot of coffee on hand for the guys. A little kindness is usually repaid,  but let them know they are still working.



Absolutely!! Coffee and donuts are a must have to start a hard workday!! Sadly, I won't be on the site each day to watch over them. I have to trust they are doing what they should. I do have a monitoring system set up in the house to check should I need to though.


----------



## zannej (Jan 28, 2017)

So, in another thread, I saw that things went south, right?

Since you are a military spouse, you should have access to a free military lawyer who can give you advice. There are supposed to be extra protections for military members and their family.


----------

